# nginx bind() Permission denied



## Olegaator (Mar 1, 2014)

I run nginx from user: `$ nginx`. System message:

```
nginx: [emerg] bind() to 0.0.0.0:80 faild (13: Permission denied)
```

*H*ow to allow the bind?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2014)

You need to start it as root. Nginx opens a port below 1024 (port 80) and this requires root access. Users can only open listening ports above 1024.

Just start it the proper way, as root: `service nginx start`


----------

